# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena door huisarts of gynaecoloog?

## ishbel

Hallo allemaal,

iets meer dan 5 jaar geleden heb ik een Mirena laten plaatsen (door gyn) vanwege overmatig vloeien en allergie voor de pil. Nu moet hij dus vervangen worden. De plaatsing was echt geen pretje (ongewenst kinderloos, 13 miskramen) en de gyn stelde voor om de Mirena te plaatsen onder algehele verdoving. Toch nog 1x proberen op mijn verzoek en gelukt. 
Ik heb een "traumatisch verleden" zoals dat zo mooi genoemd wordt door de gyn en daardoor een giga drempel. 
Tijdens een afspraak bij de HA in januari zijn er duidelijke afspraken gemaakt. Helaas heeft een assistente daar een andere mening  :Mad: . Maar goed, de Mirena moet toch vervangen gaan worden. 
Ik zit nu met een dilemma: toch laten plaatsen bij de HA (met het risico dat ik alsnog direct naar een wildvreemde gyn moet omdat het plaatsen niet lukt) of maar rechtstreeks naar de gyn van mijn keuze gaan?
Pijnbestrijding is ook een punt: ik ben allergisch voor de gebruikelijke pijnstilling en zit meteen aan de morfine. Wie heeft er ervaring met plaatselijke verdoving en kan dat alleen bij de gyn?

----------

